# The haircut



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

*The Haircut*​
*One day a florist went to a barber for a haircut.*
*After the cut, he asked about his bill, and the barber replied, 'I cannot accept money from you , I'm doing community service this week.' The florist was pleased and left the shop.*
*When the barber went to open his shop the next morning, there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen roses waiting for him at his door.*​
*Later, a cop comes in for a haircut, and when he tries to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I cannot accept money from you , I'm doing community service this week.' The cop was happy and left the shop.*
*The next morning when the barber went to open up, there was a 'thank you' card and a dozen donuts waiting for him at his door.*​
*Then a Congressman came in for a haircut, and when he went to pay his bill, the barber again replied, 'I can not accept money from you. I'm doing community service this week.' The Congressman was very happy and left the shop.*
*The next morning, when the barber went to open up, there were a dozen Congressmen lined up waiting for a free haircut.*
*And that, my friends, illustrates the fundamental difference between the citizens of our country and the politicians who run it.*​
*BOTH POLITICIANS AND DIAPERS NEED TO BE CHANGED OFTEN AND FOR THE SAME REASON!*​


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Abso-freakin-lutely!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yep, couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Same over here!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh man is that the truth !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

There is however the ocasional one that would not fit the norm......but I have yet to find him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Those few aren't politicians.... they are PEOPLE who represent us.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good point Don.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The problem or at least part of it is that WE don't hold them accountable. We might send a person to represent us but after a few years most of them end up on the dark side representing themselves and their newfound friends, some of the people we send there are already on the other side we're just to apathetic to see through all the pomp.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very true Don couldn't have said it better myself!


----------



## destructive_mechanic (Jul 22, 2011)

I agree with everything 100%. I am glad to see that Perry is supposed to run for president. From what I have read about him so far he had my vote. I need to pick someone from Texas that has similar views to mines brain to double check his past though.


----------

